# PlayOnline Viewer problem



## LJ.SO-SToNeD (Sep 10, 2004)

Error code: POL-1160
Network is busy or there are connection problems. Please try again later or verify that cables, networking devices, and netword settings are properly configured.

This game has worked previously on my computer.

Windows XP SP1


----------



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

Playonline isnt a game is it, but a launchpad for other games? I use it for FFXI.

Have a look on the following forums many people have posted problems with FFXI and Playonline, you will have a good chance at finding an answer as most people there will use POL.

http://boards.stratics.com/php-bin/ffxi/ubbthreads.php?Cat=

Look under "Engineers of Vana'diel", that is the tech problems forum.


----------

